# Discovered a great hook up for Military Surplus



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Found out a friend of mine's dad runs a military surplus shop!! Went in today and got 300' 550 cord and an almost mint large A.L.I.C.E. along with some stickers and nick nack stuff for the misses for $50. I'm excited. Already called him back when I got home twice to get some canteens cups and covers brought to church tomorrow and trying to track down a compression bag for my sleeping bag. This is definitely the start of a beautiful friendship! If you are in the Rogersville AL area check out Army Navy Surplus and ask for Bob. Wish they had a website up.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Good to go! Hubby was just sayin he wanted to hit the one we go to up in Pa again soon. We sometimes find cases of MREs for under $60 and they're still good for years. Chemical masks, camouflage netting, sealed small surgery kits,etc. He can stay in there for hours looking and touching everything lol


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

You just can't beat a good army surplus store. Fascinating places.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome. I wish I had a GOOD military surplus store around me. We have them, they are just very proud of everything they sell and feel it worth the same as new. I can order stuff from places like sportsman's guide, pay shipping and still save 20-40%. So consider yourself really lucky.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Ooooo....I just googled it here in Charlotte, looks like the one we had for years left this city, but there is a WEARHOUSE in a nearby city....gonna go check it out!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah all the god ones around me have left business nearest ones are in the city and about a two hour drive not worth it to me I'd rather shop online than drive to the city or extend my stay there when I have to go.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

There are only two of the real Army Navy Stores left in Dallas Fort Worth area. the one in Dallas is the Army Store on Garland Road at Easton run by the same family for 65 years. Mike Green is the owner and a really good guy. He speaks preparedness and lives it. 
In Fort Worth the store is Omaha and it is on White Settlement Road between University and Henderson. As in the case in Dallas it is same family who founded it years ago.Great people who charge fair prices for real surplus. 

The rest of the stores in DFW are nothing more than junk shops selling Chinese knock off crap at high prices. GB


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i was just going through tough boxes of my old gear a few hours ago.(the girlfriend was helping me clean out a storage unit i am tired of paying for) She found all the issued gear and was going through it asking questions and admiring it. i have not been able to get her into prepping. she accepts me doing it, she just hasnt shown initiative. anyway, i think this is my in.her- "what is this?"me- "an e-tool", her- "whats it for?" "me-"it's a small shovel". OOOOOOH....and so on for about 45 minutes. she enjoyed the YAK TRAX and several surefire flashlights. however, when she saw the combat load of AR mags i know she just saw dollar signs. we are now debating selling them, as i have another 7, and buying more when the prices go back down.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

You never know just when the S will HTF, nor do you know what the politicians will do, so don't put yourself short of magazines. 

It is getting hard to find good surplus. Catalogs tend to be unknowns. Sometimes the genuine item they used to sell is suddenly replaced with a "made to mil spec" and "same as" knockoff as they run out of original surplus. Nothing like having real surplus right in your hands to examine. And I think all countries had some good stuff and some not so good stuff. Proportions vary, but my standard is whether it works. Don't really cares as much if it's West German, American, Swedish, Italian or British, so long as it serves the purpose. 

I do hope that GF gets all fascinated with surplus outdoor gear. Later on you can tell her how the E-tool is a close combat weapon.


----------

